# mystery coolant leak



## odonnejl (Sep 3, 2008)

I've been fighting a coolant leak on my Dad's A4 roughly 6 months now. I know the coolant is coming from the front of the car. It looks like it may be the radiator....I can never get the car to duplicate the damn leak when I go up to visit:banghead:....but yet when I'm not there he claims there is a large puddle in his garage. Just curious if anyone else has ran into this issue and what they found.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## odonnejl (Sep 3, 2008)

new years eve bump


----------



## 44stella (Jul 19, 2009)

probaly the rad, i recently had that happen to, ended up replacing the rad, thermostat and housing. the rads often rot out near the bottom because when they are manufactured (depending when) some were made of steel, which rusts out. after i believe 2003 they used aluminum which has prevented it. so i would say take off the bumper and check the rad carefully. if you see some weakness replace it, if it continues id do the thermostat becasue its likely the seal has popped. (if its the thermostat the temp light will ring)


----------

